# Its too hot!



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to be the first one to say it....but its too bleedin' hot!

:Shifty



Think I was one of these ---->enguin in a previous life.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fully agree. 

I wish I could hibernate. 

I also think that I must of been a penguin too in a past life.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The trouble is, they reckon we've got nearly a week of this and it's going to be hotter tomorrow and hotter still on Monday 

Hate it, I know I'm going to be ill


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish I was at Suffolk it's cooler there and there's usually a breeze and, of course, the sea for Isla

Time to bring this out.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I know we British are famous for complaining about the weather but is it any wonder? It was 18c yesterday at 2.00pm, I've just been to the shop & it's 28c with no wind & it's as humid as a humid thing in humid land.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

You English. 

You complain when it's cold.

You complain when it's hot.

There's just no pleasing you.:Wacky


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I try not to complain but I find the heat is ok if you're able to sit around and do not very much like when on holiday.

But when you're trying to work, exercise, walk dogs etc. it does become a problem. I've just seen someone walking a black Newfoundland through town - it's 27 degrees ffs!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's perfection!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It is hot but we don't get this kind of weather much in the UK. Enjoy it  It's apparently going to hit 32° at some point in the next couple of days. I spent the day in the park lapping up the sunshine today.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I love it! I only don't love having to get up at the crack of dawn to walk the dogs when I don't have to!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate it. I stay indoors in the coolest room and hide there til it's gone cooler :Wacky


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaros said:


> You complain when it's cold.


Not me!! Im the person who gets asked 'arent you cold!?' as I swan around in me t-shirt in November.

Weather like this I just hide in the house and try and avoid even looking at the sun.:Shifty


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> It is hot but we don't get this kind of weather much in the UK.


Thank goodness



stockwellcat said:


> It's apparently going to hit 32° at some point in the next couple of days. I spent the day in the park lapping up the sunshine today.


Nutter


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> Thank goodness
> 
> Nutter


I was topping up my tan


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a nice day out today at Yorkshire wildlife park and remembered sun cream. Unfortunately I forgot to apply to my arms above the elbows and I also failed to seek out shady spots until I was already a sweaty lobster. Very grateful to have a new car with air con as it registered 38 when I got back to it. Don't think I could have driven home at that point without air con. I wanted to stay in the car when I got home  Very thankful my flat has trees front and back as they help keep it cool. I'm now sat outside drinking prosecco


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't stand it :Arghh I really struggle in the heat, it would be alright if there was a breeze. I can't even have a fan on in my room cos Matilda's terrified of it. Sorry for the moan


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

I can't do heat either so I retire into the wood to work but even that was bloody hot so I just gave up


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> I was topping up my tan


The future skin cancer you mean? :Meh


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I sat out in the garden this morning, but I've been in doors all afternoon with the fan on and we will have one in the bedroom tonight. I'm dreading tomorrow.

OH took Dillon out early this morning and is just about thinking of taking him out as it has gone a little cooler.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

BlackadderUK said:


> I know we British are famous for complaining about the weather but is it any wonder? It was 18c yesterday at 2.00pm, I've just been to the shop & it's 28c with no wind & it's as humid as a humid thing in humid land.


It's the humidity I can't deal with. Whenever I go back to Johannesburg it's just so nice - really dry heat.

My poor puppers are struggling today. Usually I bring them in at about 9pm, but it's just too hot, so I'll probably stay on the sofa tonight so they can come in when they feel comfortable


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Not me!! Im the person who gets asked 'arent you cold!?' as I swan around in me t-shirt in November.
> 
> Weather like this I just hide in the house and try and avoid even looking at the sun.:Shifty


Oscar and me love the winters. They're so long and sooooooooo cold. Neither of us welcome the summer.
And it's late this year which means, it's going to be short.



rona said:


> The future skin cancer you mean? :Meh


Well now, ain't you the ray of sunshine.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I'm another one that agrees it's too hot.
Lady suffers in the heat, she finds the coolest spot in the house or the shadiest spot in the garden & stays there.

Also not sure what it's like elsewhere but around here the idiots come out to play, with racing cars with windows down & music up full volume.... sigh

I much prefer autumn/ winter, prefect dog walking weather.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> It's the humidity I can't deal with. Whenever I go back to Johannesburg it's just so nice - really dry heat.


As you say it's the humidity here, I found on holiday in the South of France I never suffered with the heat like I do here.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

It's alright for about an hour but then I absolutely hate it. The stuffiness, the screaming kids, the loud music. The headaches.

I feel like I've spent the day in Satans armpit.

I miss clouds...... Kind of want to shut myself in a dark room for the next couple of days.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't leave the house in this weather....lungs won't handle it. Even in slow motion the slightest efforts puts me on the nebuliser. A million jobs to do in the garden and I'm stuck in the house on my own.....drives me and the dog nuts.
I shall be up at dawn to take advantage of a few early hours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

LOL you guys sound like a bunch of vampires the way you run away from the sun 

Even my crazy dog is a sun worshiper. This was the other day, around 95+ (35 celsius) and what does she do? Goes out and bakes herself for about 15 minutes. Then comes in and dramatically flops on to the floor to cool off. She's such a weirdo. All summer long she does this...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I walked the dog at 6:30am and again at 9pm. We also spent 3 hours asleep in the coolest room in the house this afternoon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Even my crazy dog is a sun worshiper. This was the other day, around 95+ (35 celsius) and what does she do? Goes out and bakes herself for about 15 minutes. Then comes in and dramatically flops on to the floor to cool off. She's such a weirdo. All summer long she does this...


I have one of those too! Adam likes to lay out in the sun til he is lightly toasted then he wanders in and collapses on the laminate floor. heidi barely seems to notice the heat either.
Alfie insists that he still needs cuddles constantly despite me telling him its far too hot.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon very rarely lie in the sun, he always finds a nice shady spot or is in the house on his cool mat.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The problem with British weather is it never stays the same long enough for anyone to acclimatise. 

If I am abroad in a dry heat of 35 degrees for a few weeks my body gets used to it. In the UK we seem to go from daytime temps. of 15 degrees to 28 or 32 in a few days then back again. Just as we are getting the hang of one it all changes again.

Besides it's a national past time to moan about the weather


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Alfie insists that he still needs cuddles constantly despite me telling him its far too hot.


Yes, I have one who thinks the best time to lay on top of me is when I'm bathed in sweat and it's 100+ out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

kittih said:


> The problem with British weather is it never stays the same long enough for anyone to acclimatise.
> 
> If I am abroad in a dry heat of 35 degrees for a few weeks my body gets used to it. In the UK we seem to go from daytime temps. of 15 degrees to 28 or 32 in a few days then back again. Just as we are getting the hang of one it all changes again.
> 
> Besides it's a national past time to moan about the weather


We do that all Spring. We can see all 4 seasons in a week! I'm not kidding, one time we had snow on a Monday, and by Friday it was 85! 
It's not unusual in March to need to defrost your windshield in the morning, and have the air conditioning on in the afternoon LOL!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> It is hot but we don't get this kind of weather much in the UK. Enjoy it  It's apparently going to hit 32° at some point in the next couple of days. I spent the day in the park lapping up the sunshine today.


Ive hit the right take to go away on holiday, I'm off on Monday to the Forest of Dean .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I try really hard not to complain because I know the people who look forward to summer so much will be making the most of it and it must drive them bonkers to hear us complaining. However I can't bloody stand it  it makes me feel lethargic, gives me headaches that no amount of drinking water will shift especially when the humidity builds up ready for a thunder storm plus I'm pathetic and faint in the sun so I stay indoors all day although I might water the garden early morning otherwise I don't poke my nose outside until we take the dogs out at about 7:30 - 8pm. It was still 27 then and too hot so we did a shorter walk along a track with several ponds for the dogs to wallow in the water. Also heard our first nightjar at 9:15 on the way back to the car. Now got all the windows open and fans going.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kittih said:


> The problem with British weather is it never stays the same long enough for anyone to acclimatise.
> 
> If I am abroad in a dry heat of 35 degrees for a few weeks my body gets used to it. In the UK we seem to go from daytime temps. of 15 degrees to 28 or 32 in a few days then back again. Just as we are getting the hang of one it all changes again.
> 
> Besides it's a national past time to moan about the weather


I never got used to it in 76, just felt sicker and sicker as it went on. Collapsed twice with the heat and I was a mere whippersnapper then


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to love the sunshine but now the heat gets to me. On top of hot flushes it's too much! :Shy

It was too hot to do much at all here yesterday - Jack and I had our walk early as usual so it was still pleasant but most of the day we have hunkered down in front of the fan! 

He likes to go out and sunbathe then flomp indoors to cool off.

It's cooler today so might get out and mow the lawn later.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't stand the sun either. Don't know how i coped with it when we lived in South Africa.
It was 31 here yesterday at six o'clck pm. Don't know what it was earlier.

Hot here already, they say it's going to be hotter today, I hope not. Haven't even gone to the car boot, to hot to walk round.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm another that can't stand the heat, and i wasn't always like this, i once worked in a tin hut in the jungle, sweat poring from me and i loved it, now it gets to 21 and i can't cope LOL. Pip doesn't seem to care, it was 82F indoors and he was cuddling up then he got up, i presumed he was to hot but no he went to lie in a sunbeam LOL


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I was only a kid in 76. It was glorious. Especially as it was the time when kids were allowed to play outside without constant adult supervision. We built dens, we went to parks and to swimming baths. We rode our bikes for miles. The only time we went indoors was for meals and bed. Glorious memories of that year. 

Of course, if those temperatures happened now I'm a lot older I would hate every second of it!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I used to love the sunshine but now the heat gets to me. On top of hot flushes it's too much! :Shy
> 
> It was too hot to do much at all here yesterday - Jack and I had our walk early as usual so it was still pleasant but most of the day we have hunkered down in front of the fan!
> 
> ...


My phone says a 30% chance of rain later. Fingers crossed.

Lola is excellent at keeping herself cool and will happily play with the sprinkler before parking her very soggy self in front of the fan. Dex, on the other hand: sprinkler = aargh why do you hate me and insist on having that torture device in our garden??? Fan = are you crazy? It's 99 million degrees and you want me to go and lie in a hot box?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Honeys mum said:


> Can't stand the sun either. Don't know how i coped with it when we lived in South Africa.
> It was 31 here yesterday at six o'clck pm. Don't know what it was earlier.
> 
> Hot here already, they say it's going to be hotter today, I hope not. Haven't even gone to the car boot, to hot to walk round.


Whereabouts in SA? Joburg is perfect because it's so dry. Durbs? Ugh, no thank you!!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We got Pip a pedal fountain thing, when he presses the pedal it squirts a jet of water, keeps him entertained for hours LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

Hot here too.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> We got Pip a pedal fountain thing, when he presses the pedal it squirts a jet of water, keeps him entertained for hours LOL


Lola would love that!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

They seem to have gone up in price now the weather is warm, ummm wonder why LOL, Pips is like this one though and cost about the same.

https://www.wecostless.co.uk/homewa...XU16ijikaD0doO9bS4HHode6OYqA1ZxYnEaAoEb8P8HAQ


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

raebhoop said:


> I can't leave the house in this weather....lungs won't handle it. Even in slow motion the slightest efforts puts me on the nebuliser. A million jobs to do in the garden and I'm stuck in the house on my own.....drives me and the dog nuts.
> I shall be up at dawn to take advantage of a few early hours.


I feel your pain! I'm currently on the maximum load of inhalers I can be, if these don't work within 2 weeks then they'll refer me to the respiratory people at the hospital  I'm also on 3 different antihistamines and am currently wandering around like a zombie


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Little P said:


> I feel your pain! I'm currently on the maximum load of inhalers I can be, if these don't work within 2 weeks then they'll refer me to the respiratory people at the hospital  I'm also on 3 different antihistamines and am currently wandering around like a zombie


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I am dreading work tomorrow. I have to wear long sleeves


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know why, but I'm not really bothered by the heat. The screen thing in the car stated that it was 29°C (89°F) at one point. Although it was like a furnace inside the car, it was rather pleasant outside!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

KatieandOliver said:


> I am dreading work tomorrow. I have to wear long sleeves


Do your employers not change uniform codes in really hot weather? everywhere I have worked does......


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well just think, in 6 months time we will be saying it's too cold, wet, dark, miserable etc.so I am going to enjoy this weather however hot it is so if it is too hot outside I have plenty to do inside, when cooler doing some gardening and sowing seeds etc,
Tomorrow back at work sitting in a full glass showroom - just like a greenhouse.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dave S said:


> Well just think, in 6 months time we will be saying it's too cold, wet, dark, miserable etc.so I am going to enjoy this weather however hot it is so if it is too hot outside I have plenty to do inside, when cooler doing some gardening and sowing seeds etc,
> Tomorrow back at work sitting in a full glass showroom - just like a greenhouse.


The one thing I do enjoy is the early mornings, so I can take the dogs out and have the whole place to ourselves


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A friend of mine is running a marathon today at Wakefield. I hope he manages ok, he's very fit, one of those that's built like a whippet and eats tons, only took up running a year ago. He's running to raise money for diabetes research.


Very hot here today hardly any wind, staying indoors as much as possible as I will burn to a crisp otherwise.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Siskin said:


> A friend of mine is running a marathon today at Wakefield. I hope he manages ok, he's very fit, one of those that's built like a whippet and eats tons, only took up running a year ago. He's running to raise money for diabetes research.
> 
> Very hot here today hardly any wind, staying indoors as much as possible as I will burn to a crisp otherwise.


Jeez today is not the weather for running a marathon! There were people collapsing with heat stroke when I did London on a warm day in April!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Little P said:


> Jeez today is not the weather for running a marathon! There were people collapsing with heat stroke when I did London on a warm day in April!


This is what's so worrying, he is 62 after all.
He was running almost every morning when we were touring Ireland together, but it was a lot cooler then apart from a few days. This will be his first marathon.
Have emailed his wife as to progress


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Siskin said:


> A friend of mine is running a marathon today at Wakefield. I hope he manages ok, he's very fit, one of those that's built like a whippet and eats tons, only took up running a year ago. He's running to raise money for diabetes research.
> 
> Very hot here today hardly any wind, staying indoors as much as possible as I will burn to a crisp otherwise.


Blimey, I feel I'll just thinking about it!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a message from his wife.
He was seen by friends not long ago and is ok. His mission is to complete, but not worry about time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, a marathon sounds like torture on a cool day nm one like today! Hope he makes it to the end and doesnt have to pull out.

Im consoling myself by looking up places that are much hotter and being glad that Im not there!
Heatwave in Nevada of 120F anyone!??:Wideyed:Nailbiting


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Siskin said:


> This is what's so worrying, he is 62 after all.
> He was running almost every morning when we were touring Ireland together, but it was a lot cooler then apart from a few days. This will be his first marathon.
> Have emailed his wife as to progress


I hope he makes the finish line! The issue will be that he's not had this weather to train in and it makes a big difference to your fuelling strategy. I did my marathon with little training, just 16 weeks from being a non runner and I learnt the biggest lessons on my last long run which was a scorcher and I totally misfuelled but there was time to change my strategy on the day


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm living for next Saturday when it should be back down to 21 degrees 

It's so hot, it's actually burned the buds off my new, sun loving, plant!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> We got Pip a pedal fountain thing, when he presses the pedal it squirts a jet of water, keeps him entertained for hours LOL


Muddy would love that but he's fill himself up with water. 

Twice we've had him bloated with liquid :Shamefullyembarrased
We have to be careful with him if he finds a little waterfall because he'll just keep attacking it without realising just how much water he's ingesting :Woot


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Whereabouts in SA? Joburg is perfect because it's so dry. Durbs? Ugh, no thank you!!


We were in Joburg for 12mths didn't like the burg winds thereso hot,then P.E. for three years.
Went to Durban once that was hot, and stopped in C.T. on the way home.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Do your employers not change uniform codes in really hot weather? everywhere I have worked does......


Eh, I guess it's self imposed really. I used to self harm, and have quite a lot of scars on my arms which can't be explained any other way. I work with primary age children, and don't want to worry or frighten them so I keep them hidden. My employers don't know, so I don't really know what they might say/think either.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

A gorgeous 85f out there today. Real feel is 92f according to accuweather which I'd say is about right.

Same for tomorrow. I have field hire this time tomorrow with the pooches with limited shade! But a couple of nice ponds for them to cool off in at least.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its boring.

Have to do the same short, boring walks with the dog to make sure we're near water and shade, and not at risk of being caught out too long.

And short walks, mean more popular walks, so meeting all the local twunts.

Plus, why is it that as soon as the sun comes out, people have to be really noisy with pounding music all day until late at night?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Just finished two and a half hours of ironing - no fun in this heat with a big steam generator iron but it was two weeks worth and OH had run out of shirts for work tomorrow so had to get on with it. I did pass the time watching Poldark whilst doing it though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just finished two and a half hours of ironing - no fun in this heat with a big steam generator iron but it was two weeks worth and OH had run out of shirts for work tomorrow so had to get on with it. I did pass the time watching Poldark whilst doing it though


There has to be a joke in there somewhere, something along the lines of 'are you sure it was the steam from the iron that was making you all hot and steamy'.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Siskin said:


> There has to be a joke in there somewhere, something along the lines of 'are you sure it was the steam from the iron that was making you all hot and steamy'.


Well that what I told OH when he passed through the kitchen  I do have a bit of a crush on Aidan Turner :Shamefullyembarrased (although I'm old enough to be his mother)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well that what I told OH when he passed through the kitchen  I do have a bit of a crush on Aidan Turner :Shamefullyembarrased (although I'm old enough to be his mother)


Me too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Eh, I guess it's self imposed really. I used to self harm, and have quite a lot of scars on my arms which can't be explained any other way. I work with primary age children, and don't want to worry or frighten them so I keep them hidden. My employers don't know, so I don't really know what they might say/think either.


Do you have any Cotton t-shirts / shirts you can wear?
I haven't found a sun cream I can use yet, so to protect myself from the sun I've been wearing long sleeved t shirts and I've been fine, t-shirts are loose fitting and the shirts I just wear a vest top and keep the shirt un buttoned, for as long as either suit the dress code hopefully it'll be enough.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had word to say that my friend running in the marathon has completed the course in 4 hours and 40 minutes in temperatures of 29c. Amazing


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So it's the hottest day of the year so far & what does this twerp do? Lay in the conservatory, by far hottest room in the house . He soon realised he was being baked alive & flopped on the settee glaring at me cos obviously it's my fault :Shifty


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just finished two and a half hours of ironing - no fun in this heat with a big steam generator iron but it was two weeks worth and OH had run out of shirts for work tomorrow so had to get on with it. I did pass the time watching Poldark whilst doing it though


Ironing? What is this ironing you speak of?
For two and a half hours? Pfft... Sign me up for a nap or a good book instead!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> A gorgeous 85f out there today. Real feel is 92f according to accuweather which I'd say is about right.
> 
> Same for tomorrow. I have field hire this time tomorrow with the pooches with limited shade! But a couple of nice ponds for them to cool off in at least.


*sobs* it must be like that there, maybe a tad hotter in the city. I'm sitting in my living room hugging a fan. I agree with @Nonnie I'm running out of walk ideas, I tried Byron's Pool this morning because I though Molly might like a paddle but not a chance, I did take advantage though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We daughter & I sold at a car boot yesterday afternoon, not a good idea & I felt really unwell for about half an hour after unpacking & shifting boxes around, sat in the car & had a fainting fit, felt ok once it had passed though. I just got over heated. I was fine today at the two boots we went to, but we didn't sell at either, just went as buyers. We really are addicted to them.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I love car boots, but didn't go today, thought it was to hot to walk around. Glad to hear you are O.K. must have been the heat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

Honeys mum said:


> We were in Joburg for 12mths didn't like the burg winds thereso hot,then P.E. for three years.
> Went to Durban once that was hot, and stopped in C.T. on the way home.


Storms in jo burg, every day without fail usually start at 4.00pm. Dust devils too usually around october and of course tremors aka mini earthquakes though according to mum windows shook.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I'm running out of walk ideas, I tried Byron's Pool this morning because I though Molly might like a paddle but not a chance, I did take advantage though


must of been nice to have a paddle! My lot really dont have anywhere decent to walk in this weather. its at least half an hour pavement pounding before we even get to a park/green space and none of them have any shade or water. So its just short walks and mooching in the garden for us.

Im just really lucky that I randomly booked annual leave this week. Also as I only work 2 nights a week I get 5 days off and they happened to have fallen at either end giving me 17 days to avoid work!:Woot So feel free to hate me (I know everybody at work did when I mentioned it on my last shift:Shy).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> must of been nice to have a paddle! My lot really dont have anywhere decent to walk in this weather. its at least half an hour pavement pounding before we even get to a park/green space and none of them have any shade or water. So its just short walks and mooching in the garden for us.
> 
> Im just really lucky that I randomly booked annual leave this week. Also as I only work 2 nights a week I get 5 days off and they happened to have fallen at either end giving me 17 days to avoid work!:Woot So feel free to hate me (I know everybody at work did when I mentioned it on my last shift:Shy).


I was early to avoid the tourists, it's very close to Granchester which is bad enough without Sidney on the telly!

How lovely to have all that time. I work p/t so I've been away from work in Devon last week and don't go back until Tuesday. TBH I actually want to go back as it's air conditioned!


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate the heat, I don't cope at all well with it. My legs and ankles swell despite drinking loads of water, and I always end up with an upset stomach. I have this coming week off work and I'm so glad as I'd be on very overcrowded trains!

I like it when it's warm, maybe 22/23 with a nice breeze.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

danielled said:


> Storms in jo burg, every day without fail usually start at 4.00pm. Dust devils too usually around october and of course tremors aka mini earthquakes though according to mum windows shook.


Nothing like that when we lived there, but we must have been back nearly twenty yrs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Honeys mum said:


> *I love car boots*, but didn't go today, thought it was to hot to walk around. Glad to hear you are O.K. must have been the heat.


I was just thinking, I've never been to one.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate having to wear a bra and shave my legs and pits when its summer.

I dont know what the temp is outside but inside its about 84F. phew .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I hate having to wear a bra and shave my legs and pits when its summer.
> 
> I dont know what the temp is outside but inside its about 84F. phew .


Why?

At your age why worry


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@rona Listen, some of us have standards


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> @rona Listen, some of us have standards


Pfft......I'd rather be comfortable


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@rona :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> @rona Listen, some of us have standards


Some of us resemble yetis too!

I have more body hair than most men.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I have more hair on my chin them most men!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> I have more hair on my chin them most men!


Oh i feel your pain.

The older i get the thinner the hair on my head gets, and the more hair i sprout everywhere else!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Some of us resemble yetis too!
> 
> I have more body hair than most men.


I just wear trousers all summer and t-shirts, never vest tops.....it means I can be as hairy as I like!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

Honeys mum said:


> Nothing like that when we lived there, but we must have been back nearly twenty yrs.


You were lucky. My dad took us back to see where we were born in 2008. We spent a couple of days in jo burg and every day without fail a thunder storm hit. One day a storm started early. Then in durban we were targeted and robbed on the beach.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I cant deal with this heat, my skin is so pale that even if I apply factor 50 suncream I still get sunburnt on really hot days . I was at dogfest today and there is hardly any shade there (north one at Arley Hall) so we had to stand in the sun most of the time. As a result my arms and head are bright red and covered with after sun now. I generally just hide indoors as much as possible, i'm not built for the heat obviously (yet I still like holidaying in hot countries :Bored)


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's not the heat that makes me ill. It is the humidity. I can cope well with dry heat. But wet heat... uh uh. 

Having had very little sleep last night, I now have a clean sheet inside a plastic bag in the freezer, in the hope that the sheet will stay cool long enough for me to get to sleep.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Its boring.
> 
> Have to do the same short, boring walks with the dog to make sure we're near water and shade, and not at risk of being caught out too long.
> 
> ...


I have no idea WHY, but my parents' next-door-but-one neighbour, my next-door neighbour AND the building opposite were playing obscenely loud music yesterday afternoon/evening/WELL into the night. I was NOT HAPPY.



Animallover26 said:


> Do you have any Cotton t-shirts / shirts you can wear?
> I haven't found a sun cream I can use yet, so to protect myself from the sun I've been wearing long sleeved t shirts and I've been fine, t-shirts are loose fitting and the shirts I just wear a vest top and keep the shirt un buttoned, for as long as either suit the dress code hopefully it'll be enough.


That is an excellent idea, I must find some thin long sleeved shirts. I have one polo shirt that has long sleeves, that might be nice and cool. Thanks


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Honeys mum said:


> I love car boots, but didn't go today, thought it was to hot to walk around. Glad to hear you are O.K. must have been the heat.


Thank you, yes, I am fine now & I think it was the heat, today I wasn't doing anything except wandering around the stalls. I do have a history of fainting at various times for various reasons, so I knew what was happening, I usually feel OK again after.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> I have no idea WHY, but my parents' next-door-but-one neighbour, my next-door neighbour AND the building opposite were playing obscenely loud music yesterday afternoon/evening/WELL into the night. I was NOT HAPPY.
> 
> That is an excellent idea, I must find some thin long sleeved shirts. I have one polo shirt that has long sleeves, that might be nice and cool. Thanks


I bought a white massive flappy shirt in M and Co before I went on hols. It's like a linen mix. very cool as any breeze flaps it around. unfortunately, it's been in the wash this weekend. Glad I have a white-ish dog so the hair doesn't show


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Just had word to say that my friend running in the marathon has completed the course in 4 hours and 40 minutes in temperatures of 29c. Amazing


Congratulations to him


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah work today, in my lovely office with an entire wall of windows and no ventillation, great...


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I was just thinking, I've never been to one.


I love going, I go every Sunday at around 6.30 when we are not away. You never know what your going to find.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I need sleep! So hot I slept downstairs. But still only managed 3 or 4 hrs


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I discovered a good trick! Put a sheet inside a plastic bag and then put it in the freezer for several hours. Take it out and put it on your bed just before you go to bed. It not only cools the bed but it cools the air above it. 

I managed to get 7 hours sleep last night as opposed to two hours the night before.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Antihistamines here too, OH slept downstairs with the dogs last night as it was so hot upstairs. They are having a lovely sleep now, and no doubt will start bothering around the paddling pool again when they get up. We bought a new one on Saturday and the brat bit a hole in the arse of it after half an hour! So, duct tape out, bodge repair fine. Back up on Sunday with our repair doing fine, and... yup, 6 new holes in it! 

Really need to get a proper dog one.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> But still only managed 3 or 4 hrs


I only got two hours, it was so hot, had the fan on all night.
It seems hotter than ever already today .Hope it starts to get cooler very soon. It's just to hot to do anything.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I slept fine! Considering Im in the SE where its like satans armpit and have to sleep with the sheet over my head (dont ask) I probably got a comfortable 7 hrs. Bedroom is downstairs though which is alot cooler.
Now Ive just made sure any jobs I wanted to do were done by 10 so I can hide in front of the fan all day.:Smug


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH is working in greenhouses 

I did a dog walk at 7.15am, cancelled one because luckily someone is at home there today and going to just keep another company for an hour instead of walking.

Muddy has gone to work with OH for the morning because his kennel is under an Oak tree and OH can hose him down, then I'll pick him up to come home with the fan on him for the afternoon.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I was out with Ned from 5.30am until 7am, and i sweated so much i was able to wring my hair out when we got home. Ned was fine though - the grass was so dewy he came home soaked (and covered in fox poo!). My boots got all squelchy and are currently drying in the garden.

Not finding nights bad at all - i have concrete floors and they do make it pretty cold. Ned had to be covered with a blanket last night! I think he is broken.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just finished two and a half hours of ironing - no fun in this heat with a big steam generator iron but it was two weeks worth and OH had run out of shirts for work tomorrow so had to get on with it.


 Tell him he should be ashamed LOL, can't he iron a shirt, I wouldn't let anyone iron any of my clothes.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not going to work until 12pm, bit of a long wait if you've been up since 5:30am lol....just sat outside with a coffee and had to come in after 10 minutes, way too hot! looking forward to work where we have *whispers* air conditioning, it's bliss there!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Tell him he should be ashamed LOL, can't he iron a shirt, I wouldn't let anyone iron any of my clothes.


Don't be daft of course he can iron a shirt but we have a partnership in both marriage and work - while I was doing the ironing for both of us he was working, not sat on his backside doing nothing


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

labradrk said:


> I'm not going to work until 12pm, bit of a long wait if you've been up since 5:30am lol....just sat outside with a coffee and had to come in after 10 minutes, way too hot! looking forward to work where we have *whispers* air conditioning, it's bliss there!


I'm looking after mother in law's dogs currently, I dragged them out at 5am and then went back to bed!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh well thats ok then tell him i'm sorry for presuming he was watching the telly


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> I slept fine! Considering Im in the SE where its like satans armpit and have to sleep with the sheet over my head (dont ask) I probably got a comfortable 7 hrs. Bedroom is downstairs though which is alot cooler.
> Now Ive just made sure any jobs I wanted to do were done by 10 so I can hide in front of the fan all day.:Smug


Nope, need to know. Why do you have to sleep with a sheet over your head?



rona said:


> OH is working in greenhouses
> 
> I did a dog walk at 7.15am, cancelled one because luckily someone is at home there today and going to just keep another company for an hour instead of walking.
> .


Same here, currently thirty degrees so if no shade available short walks and company instead, bit boring though. First walks at 8am I was a sweaty stink bag even then. It's the humidity that gets me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Nope, need to know. Why do you have to sleep with a sheet over your head?
> 
> Same here, currently thirty degrees so if no shade available short walks and company instead, bit boring though. First walks at 8am I was a sweaty stink bag even then. It's the humidity that gets me.


The one I did at 7.15am is usually my 9.30am but she's a little old lady who doesn't take heat well 

I had a youngster for the day yesterday, we'd normally be out walking all day...........she came and watched telly at mine :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Too hot and humid in the day to walk dogs or ride horses. The horses are in in the day temporarily to get out of the heat and flies. 

I'm keeping the windows open and the curtains closed at home, so it's not that hot indoors. 

The horses can touch each other over their stables, so they aren't too isolated, but they'd rather be out when it's cold and wet, than out in this heat. They used to have a field shelter and they'd all stand in it when it's like this, but they haven't got one now so we bring them in.

Elles now has her paddling pool out in the garden, so she can play in it to cool down if she wants to.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

labradrk said:


> I'm not going to work until 12pm, bit of a long wait if you've been up since 5:30am lol....just sat outside with a coffee and had to come in after 10 minutes, way too hot! looking forward to work where we have *whispers* air conditioning, it's bliss there!


I'm looking after mother in law's dogs currently, I dragged them out at 5am and then went back to bed!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Well I'm back home now sat in the shade with our dogs and something cold and alcoholic. Still a sweaty stinky pig, but is now 32 degrees so forgivable. At this rate though I'm going to have to bring my fortnightly shower/bath forwards.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I finally invested in a fan today. Looked literally everywhere and everywhere was sold out apart from Tesco! I could have kissed the woman when she said she only had one left. 

Looking forward to tomorrow though, apparently supposed to be a tad cooler, highs of 25 for us not so Southern. YAY


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Royoyo said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow though, apparently supposed to be a tad cooler, highs of 25 for us not so Southern. YAY


That sounds abit better. I think we are stuck of highs around 29/30C here until Friday.
Ive opened my fridge so many times today on the pretence of being hungry just so as I can stick my head in it!LOL


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

It's too hot :Arghh

I couldn't sleep last night, got up at 2 am and ran myself a cold bath and finally managed 4 hours of sleep at 4am to 8am. 

I'm a really Winter Baby, give me dark nights and snow and I'm a happy girl


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Enough now. Have had fans going all day but they don't make any difference, poor dogs are so uncomfortable despite a cool mat and the fans going and windows open. We kept our walk short and to the trees but at 8 pm it was still boiling. Going to be even hotter tomorrow :Sorry. Makes me appreciate the rest of the year when I can at least function.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just checked the weather forecast and according to one forecast tomorrow will be the same as today, but the other says it'll be a bit cooler, fingers crossed it is cooler! Then according to both forecasts it gets cooler on Wednesday and continues to cool up to and including Friday, I really hope that's correct!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Just checked the weather forecast and according to one forecast tomorrow will be the same as today, but the other says it'll be a bit cooler, fingers crossed it is cooler! Then according to both forecasts it gets cooler on Wednesday and continues to cool up to and including Friday, I really hope that's correct!


Which ones are you looking at? BBC weather on line says 28 tomorrow in this area (it said it was 27 today) then 25 on Wednesday and down to 17 by Friday :Woot:Woot


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BBC says 29 for tues and weds, then 23 on thurs, down to 19 on friday!

Even 23c sounds like bliss right now.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Which ones are you looking at? BBC weather on line says 28 tomorrow in this area (it said it was 27 today) then 25 on Wednesday and down to 17 by Friday :Woot:Woot


Met office.

On there it says today 28C, tomorrow 26C, Wednesday 25C, then down to 18C on Friday and 17C Saturday


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

17 sounds wonderful! Shame it will be grey.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Back home now after sneaking off to hubby's London flat. 

It was hot there, more people wore shorts  than here (was out in town today ... no shorts ... anywhere). Short sleeves was the limit. I had on linen cropped trousers very cropped, at the knee. 

Glad of the weather as had outdoor concerts. 

Have a wedding on Saturday, I'm wearing cream wedges .... please no wet grass ... just this once, please.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think I just heard rain.....


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dried 10,000 loads of washing today igeon


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

LOL!

Nope no rain. But we just had a lovely cool walk. And soon we will be off to bed!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I shouldn't worry folks, coz by the end of the week it'll pour down, it is Glastonbury after all.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And Wimbledon!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Met office.
> 
> On there it says today 28C, tomorrow 26C, Wednesday 25C, then down to 18C on Friday and 17C Saturday


I just got excited coz it said 21 for tomorrow!:Woot
then I realiesed I was reading the date and its actually 32C......:Shifty

Yet another day of hiding in front of the fan. Too hot for walks too (I live on the side of a steep hill which is a killer in cool weather!) so took the dogs individually on a long line over to the little park opposite me, just for a quick potter about.
Hoping its going to stay cloudy as it does make a real difference.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

It was lovely n cloudy first thing. Nice and cool. Sun peeked out an hr ago and bam, hot and humid again :Banghead


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard it may hit 34C tomorrow and then Thursday night huge Thunderstorms likely to cause flooding


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just ordered a fan you can put ice in, a modern day swamp cooler i guess, its coming today and i can't wait LOL


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> I've just ordered a fan you can put ice in, a modern day swamp cooler i guess, its coming today and i can't wait LOL


Being a cheapskate I just stick my fan in front of the opened freezer door. Works well for a quick cool off.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr Pepper said:


> Being a cheapskate I just stick my fan in front of the opened freezer door. Works well for a quick cool off.


 I have considered trying something similar, don't know if anyone saw the CSI episode where the guy had a block of ice in front of a fan, the boss comments how it works great to keep you cool but not when the water hits the socket and kills you LOL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I left my backdoor open last night, much to my cats delight (i have an aviary style enclosure coming off of it as they are house cats). They really suffered yesterday.

I was woken at 4am by two of them going mental and doing laps from the kitchen, into the living room and out the backdoor up the outdoor cat tree.). As i was up, i took the dog out for a couple of hours. WAAAYY too much wildlife about at that time; think Ned might have dislocated my shoulder.

Roll on thursday.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Son got the fans from the loft yesterday, one in the sun lounge & one in the living room, we also have air con with the c/hing, which Son also switched on, then went out, but he failed to tell me how too turn it off so I had to ring him around midnight to ask how. I didn't want it going all night.
We hadn't used those fans for a couple of years.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got no curtains on my back door or the little window beside it and come 4pm the sun streams through  I've now stuck tea towels up to stop at least a smidgen of heat pouring through


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Its a little more bearable here today as there is a slight breeze. Rain forcast for Wednesday night for us.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Its a little more bearable here today as there is a slight breeze. Rain forcast for Wednesday night for us.


Lucky you, we've got 2 more days forecast :Arghh


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It has been a little cooler here with a breeze, but humidity still high. No rain forecast over the next few days, tomorrow looks like it's going to be hotter.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

rona said:


> I've got no curtains on my back door or the little window beside it and come 4pm the sun streams through  I've now stuck tea towels up to stop at least a smidgen of heat pouring through


Get out in a shady spot in the garden. Once again I've just finished for the day, bloody hard day at that, and I'm in a shady spot again with something cold and alcoholic (no, not the wife). Like others supposedly even hotter here tomorrow (sorry @Mirandashell I don't have any evidence, only the weather report, so it could be fake weather, we'll have to wait and see) so not looking forward to that.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Are you aware of childish you are sometimes? It's a genuine question. 

Otherwise... it wasn't funny the first time but if it keeps you amused, fair enough.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im so bored of it already.

My garden is in full sun all day, so cant even sit outside and read.

Stuck doing the same booooring walks to make sure Ned's near water.

Want ice cream but havent got any. Tired, but cant sleep and have to get up crack of dawn, and go to bed late as it is. Napping is futile.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Get out in a shady spot in the garden.


Much too hot for me, I'm tucked up with Muddy with the fan blowing straight at us 

Did too many years working in greenhouses to enjoy this


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

rona said:


> Much too hot for me, I'm tucked up with Muddy with the fan blowing straight at us
> 
> Did too many years working in greenhouses to enjoy this


Working in greenhouses doesn't sound like fun. As a teenager I used to work in a small factory, hot as hell in the summer. At least being outside we can find a bit of shade or a river during the day.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Are you aware of childish you are sometimes? It's a genuine question.
> 
> Otherwise... it wasn't funny the first time but if it keeps you amused, fair enough.


Swing..... and a miss

You're right, this is getting childish now. I'll accept you don't believe anything you hear, read or see unless you've googled it yourself. And you can accept that I believe the BBC, ITV and other news channels, with their vast resources, journalist and contacts over you. There we can all move on now and I promise not to mention it again


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That would be nice!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Bloody horses complaining about there being something in their water.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Had to move house bunny to a different room as his usual one is way too hot. Trouble is it means he's stuck in his cage for most of the day as the room isn't rabbit-proof, so he's very grumpy! (His cage is enormous btw!)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i slept fine last night. if you keep your window open all day and keep the curtain closed, the sun cant get in and warm up your bedroom, keeping it cooler.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

CRL said:


> i slept fine last night. if you keep your window open all day and keep the curtain closed, the sun cant get in and warm up your bedroom, keeping it cooler.


Try telling my bedroom that


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

CRL said:


> i slept fine last night. if you keep your window open all day and keep the curtain closed, the sun cant get in and warm up your bedroom, keeping it cooler.


Unless you've got a huge wall that soaks up the sun all day and releases it into your bedroom all night


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Feel sorry for Londoners tomorrow. Forecast for 34c in some areas :Nailbiting.

Reached 30c here and downstairs is currently 27c inside, hottest its been so far


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dr Pepper said:


> Bloody horses complaining about there being something in their water.
> 
> View attachment 315473


Used to drive me mad when we had horses - people would walk all the way up our private track to let their dogs have a splash about in our water troughs :Grumpy


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Used to drive me mad when we had horses - people would walk all the way up our private track to let their dogs have a splash about in our water troughs :Grumpy


It's ok though, that's one of my dogs 

Have had issues with other dogs running free on our land and killing our chickens, hence they are not so free range as they used to be


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Been cooler here today, so have been able to get outside. Still been humid though, but bearable. Much better than sitting near the fan all day. It's going to be hotter again tomorrow so not looking forward to that.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I bought the dog a baby paddling pool online and it arrived this morning. Unpacked it. Half-filled it with water. Fetched his favourite toys from where he'd buried them, washed them and threw them in. 
Will he get in it? Will he eck as like! Not even for his favourite treat! 

Think I might sit out there with me feet in it.....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> I bought the dog a baby paddling pool online and it arrived this morning. Unpacked it. Half-filled it with water. Fetched his favourite toys from where he'd buried them, washed them and threw them in.
> Will he get in it? Will he eck as like! Not even for his favourite treat!
> 
> Think I might sit out there with me feet in it.....


Ned LOVES water, but hates a paddling pool.

I think its because they are slippery underfoot. Or perhaps some dogs only like dirty, smelly, water.

I have kiddies sand in his now, but he still isnt all that fussed.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That could be it. Just glad I didn't spend a fortune on it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm thinking I might put in the garden as a pond. I can use the hole the dog dug yesterday to hide his favourite ball......


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> I have considered trying something similar, don't know if anyone saw the CSI episode where the guy had a block of ice in front of a fan, the boss comments how it works great to keep you cool but not when the water hits the socket and kills you LOL


SImple solution, freeze some plastic bottles full of water and put one or two of them in front of the fan, swapping them round for refreezing as necessary.  Never tried it myself (don't even have a fan!), but I'm told it works.



CRL said:


> i slept fine last night. if you keep your window open all day and keep the curtain closed, the sun cant get in and warm up your bedroom, keeping it cooler.


I haven't opened my bedroom curtains in a week now, aside from in the evenings when I get home from work and the sun has gone off them (they face east) and I open the windows. Mind you, I'm blessed in that I'm in a small semi detached and all my windows are on the east (on the opposite side from the joining wall) Only 'window' in the back of the house (which faces full south) is the full length glass back door, and I have a heavy curtain over that. Once I get home the back door and most of the windows get opened, and the through draught is usually enough to keep things comfortable.

One trick I can definitely recommend is to open your loft hatch, if you have one. Heat rises, so it allows hot air to escape into the loft and cooler air to take it's place. This is especially effective if your loft floor is well insulated and therefore traps heat in the rooms below well  Mine is at the top of the stairs, and I've slept much better since I remembered to open in than I was before, despite the fact it's got hotter  I can't have the windows open at night because of the cats - they are not allowed to roam at night.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't wait for tonight when the cooler air is supposed to arrive! This hot weather is just tedious now, the cats are miserable, I haven't slept properly all week & I'm fed up of worrying about my ckd cat in the heat. I'll probably be moaning that I'm cold in a couple of days


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't wait either, I've saved up loads of housework jobs to do when its cooler as well as planting up my tubs in the garden and I haven't been doing my exercises properly either  I shall be buzzing around like a buzzy thing all day as soon as its a bit cooler.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My coccyx hurts from too much sitting :Arghh


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Elles and my daughter's little sausages and min pins love the paddling pool. I'll have to see if I can get pics.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

30c here although only due to be 15c tonight and a lot cooler tomorrow. Can't wait.

The fitter who is doing the upstairs bathroom is suffering having to go up and down stairs constantly.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

8 o'clock & it's 28 degrees outside :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

27c here although it says it feels like 28c


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not sure whether to trust the weather forecast about tomorrow being cooler.....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't believe I'm looking forward to it being 23C, that's usually way too hot for me


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Well it's been even hotter here today.Supposed to be cooler tomorrow. I hope so,getting fed up with it now.
Just to hot to do anything.Hope everyone is coping well in all this heat.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a very misty night here & it is slightly cooler.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm absolutely roasting :Wtf Sat on Jasper's cool mat, daren't even go up to my loft bedroom as I know it'll be absolutely boiling!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm so uncomfortable I can't sleep


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Slept better last night, left the back door open again and all the windows open. Had the fan on in the bedroom all night.
This morning it seems cooler at the moment and a slight breeze thank goodness. Hope everyone gets a cooler day today.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolute bliss here this morning, 17 degrees and cloudy!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sweet relief, the cooler air has arrived!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's about the same here! Looks like it might rain as well.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I was just about to start celebrating the reduction in temperature when the air became really muggy and clammy - oh for a storm!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What's happened, it's gone cold:Smuggrin


Really quite nice this morning, does look like rain though


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Miserable weather here though cooler, mum says it's still warm but not as warm.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I can hear the distant rumble of thunder!

Bang on time too. The local weather forecast said about 10am.

Everyone in my household is so happy this morning. Neds cold (ok, so he isnt happy) the cats can run about and play (and are making up for lost time by being dangerous!) and i managed to have a shower without getting out sweatier than when i went in.

Bliss.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Well yesterday was much cooler here up north, but today is overcast (almost dark) and very very muggy, i'd rather have the sunshine than this......Oh just started to rain.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

We've just had thunder and lightening here and some short heavy showers. Nice and cool and cloudy. The grass seems to have grown in about half an hour after that rain though my almost dry laundry on the washing line was less happy about the drenching.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm hoping the rain will arrive here soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a little cooler, very overcast but very heavy this morning and I have a bl**dy awful headache, just hoping for some rain to clear the air.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

We have rain in West Wales and its a bit cooler


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Thunderstorms seem to over the southeast, and Norfolk and Suffolk way it seems. Looks like I'll be watering the planters again today


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Same here.. Much cooler & cloudy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

We have about + 12, it´s raining, and so it will be for the next few weeks. And so it was before this too. We had a few days around 20 and that was it. But no snow like in May so I guess that is improvement. I wouldn´t mind at least one proper heatwave this summer.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> We have rain in West Wales and its a bit cooler


*Hold on to that weather for me please. We will be in West Wales in the next few days. *


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cloudy, much cooler and a nice breeze 
Bliss.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Depressing weather today. Overcast, and woke up to a loud thunderstorm this morning but didn't last that long. Thankfully the rain is at least holding off...for now.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

where abouts in West Wales Janice


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> where abouts in West Wales Janice


*A place called Penmaenpool, about 10 miles from Barmouth. *


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

oh l live further down very near Cardigan


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> oh l live further down very near Cardigan


*We haven't been there, yet. lol *


----------

